# iTunes



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't download iTunes on my computer, it stops in the middle. This happens everytime I try to 
update it. Anything I can do? I have windows xp.

Thanks.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just try again in a few days.  Apple's servers always get hammered around iOS updates (and iOS 6 launched yesterday) with people downloading those, updating their iTunes to the latest version etc.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Just try again in a few days. Apple's servers always get hammered around iOS updates (and iOS 6 launched yesterday) with people downloading those, updating their iTunes to the latest version etc.


Thanks, I called AppleCare and They had me uninstall and reinstall it. Now it is updated and so is my iPad.
Tomorrow I upgrade my iPhone .


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

A nice someone at AppleCare told me today to WAIT for a while with the update.  I have an iPhone 4S.  There may be update / fixes coming to current update.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

amyberta said:


> I can't download iTunes on my computer, it stops in the middle. This happens everytime I try to
> update it. Anything I can do? I have windows xp.
> 
> Thanks.


When I had Windows XP, I constantly had problems with iTunes. Itunes personnel had me trying everything short of standing on my head! Finally, a very knowledgeable person at iTunes told me to make sure all Antivirus software was turned off before trying to download or upgrade. Worked like a charm after that.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you. I'm waing for windows 8 and then I'm going to get a new computer, mine
Is already 7 years old.


----------

